# So this is me...



## maccalder (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, here is a brief intro to me...

Been "in the industry" nearly 10 years (since I was 11 - I stage managed my first real show (ie non-school related) at the age of 13 - and doing paid work from the age of 14)

My main "Thing" is lighting. Followed closely by video and show control/automation. I can also do audio and stage management, and whilst not qualified in Australia, I know basic rigging and can work largely self directed when it comes to arena rigging (although I would never fly anything without a rigger checking it over first )

Since graduating from school I have spent a year studying computer systems engineering - could not understand the accents of the lecturers, and was growing bored so I spent more and more time in local theatres as crew. 

Gave it all up about 9 months in (although I still took my exams and passed the year). Since then, I have been in corporate AV for nearly 2 years, working as head of lighting in two of Melbourne's (Australia) most prestigious corporate venues (Grand Hyatt Melbourne and Crown Casino's Palladium Ballroom). 

I now work for Royal Caribbean and have been a lighting technician aboard two of their newest ships - the worlds largest and most expensive (and will be rounding that out with another contract on the last ship of that class next month) - and after that I am "on the list" to work on the take out crew of the Oasis of the Seas (which will be the next "worlds largest cruise ship").

My aims - I want to enjoy life, I want to be able to live comfortably, and I want to gain a lot of experiences that will entertain the grand kids (if not mine, then those of someone else). So after cruise ships - maybe back to corporate (where the money is) or maybe back to theatre... or maybe I will try and join the circus.

I guess that is about all there is to say. Look forward to contributing on these boards occasionally...

Regards

Mac Calder


----------



## avkid (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, look who finally showed up.


----------



## maccalder (Nov 15, 2008)

avkid said:


> Well, look who finally showed up.



Eh... I cruise through occasionally... thought it about time I actually signed up.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Mac! I take it you are a friend of Phil's. :shock: 

I'm sorry.  




We don't have any fun around this place at all.


----------

